# Not sure when she's due is she getting ready?



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello all
This is my 1st time posting on here so be kind please
I took my cat Mary to the vets a week ago to have her spayed and he told me she was already pregnant and and is estimated to be around 6 to 7 weeks. So I didn't get her done as am against aborting. Over the past week she seems to have doubled in size and I've begun to see and feel strong movements in her belly,she's begun to nest,I caught her climbing into kitchen cupboard and the kids toy box. She climbs onto things such as cooker and top of microwave.we have set up a dog cadge with a box inside it for her for when she's ready but she's started going upstairs under the kids beds,i fear she has chosen that spot to have her kittens lol,she seems restless pacing from room to room never settles in 1 spot for long,she won't let me touch her belly bits me if I try to stroke her side but she's affectionate coming to me or cuddles a lot. Carnet wait for her to have them. Am so excited x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Heidihall3 said:


> Hello all
> This is my 1st time posting on here so be kind please
> I took my cat Mary to the vets a week ago to have her spayed and he told me she was already pregnant and and is estimated to be around 6 to 7 weeks. So I didn't get her done as am against aborting. Over the past week she seems to have doubled in size and I've begun to see and feel strong movements in her belly,she's begun to nest,I caught her climbing into kitchen cupboard and the kids toy box. She climbs onto things such as cooker and top of microwave.we have set up a dog cadge with a box inside it for her for when she's ready but she's started going upstairs under the kids beds,i fear she has chosen that spot to have her kittens lol,she seems restless pacing from room to room never settles in 1 spot for long,she won't let me touch her belly bits me if I try to stroke her side but she's affectionate coming to me or cuddles a lot. Carnet wait for her to have them. Am so excited x


How old is she? I'm sure you will get some good advice on here..


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

If your cat is looking for places to have her kittens she cant be far off being ready to give birth
She needs to be somewhere quiet,and not surrounded by people when she does have the kittens
Can you shut her in the room where the dog cage is,?
Also have a large cardboard box ready for her padded with newspaper that you can remove later, i usually put covers under the newspapers,then afterwards take the newspaper out so she has dry bedding underneath ready 
You will need to stay with her,and check that after each kitten there is an afterbirth, and keep the kittens warm, put them near mum so they can feed straight away
You could have a look at "cat giving birth" on the internet for more advice,if you need to
How old is your cat,?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

had you been letting her out pre-spay or did she escape? 
it might help pinpoint her dates better if you can have a think...

if she is young she may need help- so you would need to have her somewhere you could watch... could you not keep upstairs doors shut so she has to be in a safe spot you can see and check on?

where did you get her from? if it was a rescue you may have a contract saying they need to know. even if not, they could help with kitten homing. but if she was from a breeder or whoops litter thwn they probably couldn't be of much help.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well she's around 12 months old and I took her to the vet to be spayed around 2 a week and a half ago but he told me she was already pregnant and estimated she had around 2 to 3 weeks to go. I know I should have gotten her spayed a lot sooner but what's done is done and as soon as her kittens are weaned,will get her spayed. Over the past week her stomachs seems to have doubled in size,when I took her in to vet she just looked slightly chubby,now she has the beach ball look lol
She's took to nesting under my bed upstairs on my bedding have tried to confine her to living room but I have 4 little 1s and there constantly in and out of living room leaving door open which she walks straight upstairs.
Have made up a birthing box and put it in a corner of room ,but she isn't interested. Caught her trying to climb into back of lining of sofa other night,luckily I caught her in time,would have been a nightmare getting her out of there. There are no quiet rooms in house unfortunately so don't know how I'm gonna go on


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thought she was getting ready she went into her birthing box for 1st time yesterday and fell asleep lol


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

:huh:Thought she was getting ready she went into her birthing box for 1st time yesterday and fell asleep lol


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

She's 12 months old and I know I should have got her spayed earlier on but what's done is done now and I plan on getting her done as soon as her babies are weaned of her tit. Last night she was payed on rug in room and started heaving so I put her in garden for 10 mins. Thought this may be the start of things as some cats get diahrreah before labour,but she ran straight back inside to her food lol,was on top of kids wardrobes other day. Got her down then she goes straight to top of my wardrobe. Hope she's not planning on having them up there. Have tried to confine her to living room but with 4 human kiddies there always in and out of room leaving door ajar.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hang on you put her in the garden? Did i read that right are you for real?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_maybe its to noisey in the front room with the children, maybe she is looking for some where more quiet, there are lots of threads on here about cats having kittens, that you can read through to help you._


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Im sorry if that sounded nasty but having just been in your shoes im sure people will understand why im a bit angry after all the grief i got but seriously please dont let her out.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes i put her in garden for a whole of 5 mins and stood on back step watching her as she was vomiting,wouldn't leave her out overnight now with her being due,when I go out I make sure she's in house with litter tray and she still goes outside for a wee when I'm in but she comes straight back in after standing on my kitchen windowsill letting me know she wants to come in


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Please dont let her go out again.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_your doing the right thing not letting her go off out on her own as she could have them outside. i would make up afew nesting boxes for her and put them somewhere quiet, maybe upstairs if that is where she wants to go._


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Your just going to have to tell the kids to keep doors shut- and if not they'll be banned from the computer or tv or something. You could keep upstairs doors closed instead if the living room one (unless you have a spare room or disused dining room?)- wardrobe tops is very dangerous for her now.
I know it sounds harsh, but if your kids can't be told how important this is now, it will be he'll for you trying to keep them away from he kittens and keeping the kits safe...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Try to encourage your cat to go into the quietest room - your bedroom? Do not let her go on top of the wardrobe - find things to block it off if necessary. She will need a quiet, draught free place to give birth and if you don't provide it she will find her own - under a bed for example - which is not good. You need to be able to reach her and check that she and kittens are okay.
If you have felt the kittens move within the past week she should have around two weeks left so plenty of time to find her somewhere to settle. Keeping her indoors is vital now too. Once the kittens are born she shouldn't be allowed out until she has been spayed - cats can come into call with a week or two of giving birth.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Your girl needs somewhere nice an quiet to have her babies. There must be an area in your house where you can keep everyone away. My girls have their babies in a box at the side of my bed is this an option for you.

Please do not let her outside again supervised or not she could easily make a dash for it and end up having her babies outside. 

Keep a close eye on her and if she looks like she is having any difficulties make sure you have the vets number close to hand.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

2nd hand dog crate, towel at the bottom and a duvet cover over the top to make it darker. in the corner of your bedroom.... taaddaarrr Instant quiet nest.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Heidihall3 said:


> she still goes outside for a wee


You really can't do this anymore, once she's had the kittens she cannot go outside at all until she's been spayed.

She will call after she's had kittens and before you can spay her, if you let her out then, watching or not she'll be off and pregnant before you know it.

Vets aren't usually very accurate in guessing how long a cat has left, watch for other signs like the kittens moving, lack of appetite, increase in appetite, more sleeping.....


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Update on Mary
She's been acting out of character today,been really affectionate,wanting to be close to me,was in bed this afternoon as not well and she somehow made her way into bedroom jumped up onto my bed and tried to burry under the duvet,refusing to come out,lol,we have another cat nucience and usually they don't get on at all and avoid one another but this afternoon Mary's been following her all over climbing into nucience cat bed on top of her and licking nucience all over,really strange,she's layed with nucience in her cat bed at mo just fidgeting nucience doesn't seem to mind though,and if she's not wi nucience she's been on my lap wanting attention,vie notice her stomache doesn't seem as round but more dropped down as though she has lost weight,her belly just hangs down,she has had no discharge from her lady bits though,haven't noticed any milk either,dont know what to think :confused5:


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Not sure whether or not she's k
Having contractions,she's layed wi nucience snuggling closer into her and appears to be breaking really fast almost panting,her stomachs moving up and down in a really fast rythem,what do u think?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_sounds like she could be in labour, i will get one of the breeders to read this and give you advise, or you can join in this thread below as this cat is in labour to

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/296203-fidget-labour.html_


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with what colliemerles has said


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry i havent had time to read this thread so please bear with me on stupid questions.
Your girl is in labour.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

another stupid question, you dont have any other cats near her whilst she is in labour do you, if you do please can you seperate them before kittens are born. cats can become very possesive of newborn babies, she needs to be with you and her only just for now. xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _sounds like she could be in labour, i will get one of the breeders to read this and give you advise, or you can join in this thread below as this cat is in labour to
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/296203-fidget-labour.html_


Much better to stick to her own in my view - I find it gets far too confusing very quickly when two people are sharing a thread.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Will do x her breathing seems to have slowed down now,so not sure whether or not its a false alarm,she's layed in her birthing box,getting out ocasionally to jump on my lap for a cuddle then going back


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Exactly the same thing fidget is doing on the other thread.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sounds like both litters will have kittens at the same time.
I agree stick with seperate threads, i do get confused.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Started licking her lady bits so even if she is losing anything she's cleaning it straight away


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They do that, with 4 litters ive had ive only ever seen the mucus plug once.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

She's pushing but hasn't lost any water or blood yet


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

How long has she been pushing?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Is she lifting her leg up a bit as she pushes? One of the breeders may correct me but I've noticed when the kitten is near the opening they'll start cocking their leg up with each push.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

5 minutes her whole tummy goes in and she pushers her legs against side of box


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you wont notice any water until the sac is broken which normally happens when they are born.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Keeps meowing at me to stroke her it comforts her


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Good luck huni xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you see the bubble of a kitten coming out yet.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

What I thought was her pushing now appears to be her contracting deeply her whole tummy sucks in


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Haven't been near her lady bits as of yet


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Heidihall3 said:


> What I thought was her pushing now appears to be her contracting deeply her whole tummy sucks in


It's the same thing - contractions are pushing the kitten further down the birth canal.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Heidihall3 said:


> Keeps meowing at me to stroke her it comforts her


Sounds as though shes happy for you to be there,just keep quiet and calm when its born if she doesnt tear sac you do it get a towel ready give it a good rub if she wont do cord youl have to do it but give her a chance to do it herself,not all cats like the after birth.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

How long can a queen contract for before kittens are born? X


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

What I mean is how long can this stage of labour last lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

dont worry on time yet, just relax, all is going great. my last queen contracted for 30 minutes but each is different, kittens need to be in position.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Her waters broke she's meowing loudly


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Heidihall3 said:


> Her waters broke she's meowing loudly


your very close.:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Keep calm, stroke her and talk to her. Watch for the kitten emerging and be prepared to help if necessary - hope you have anti-bac hand wash or surgical type gloves to hand


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Heidihall3 said:


> Her waters broke she's meowing loudly


Not far off now, good luck


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

**** just seen a sack


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just had number 1


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Great, kitten will be born any second. xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Heidihall3 said:


> **** just seen a sack


closer  wont be long if she doesnt open sack just rip it open give nose and mouth a clean/dry.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

is mum licking the kitten to remove the sack


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

1st 1 born she's cleaning it all herself just eaten sack x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well Done.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very good - mum cat seems to know what she's doing but you will still need to watch her


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

She's eating placenta


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Heidihall3 said:


> She's eating placenta


Thats great what agood girl you have,that will give her some goodness back into her body.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds like everything's going smoothly so far  glad the first littl'un is okay!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

what colour is it?


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks to be a tabby


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Contracting again now


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Go girl,lovely timing.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sounds like a text book birth, oh if only my queens was so quick.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Number 2 out black and white like jess the cat


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> sounds like a text book birth, oh if only my queens was so quick.


tell me about it..£400 sections and all that 


Heidihall3 said:


> Number 2 out black and white like jess the cat


Awww great stuff.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

She's cleaning kitty now eaten placenta


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Heidihall3 said:


> She's cleaning kitty now eaten placenta


Smashing :thumbup1:


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay well done.


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats on the birth so far!! Fingers crossed for the next ones xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fantastic news.

wlbsh...when i asked for a quote for c-section my vet said £600 - £1,000, well i nearly fell over.
How is Peaches and babies tonight. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Fantastic news.
> 
> wlbsh...when i asked for a quote for c-section my vet said £600 - £1,000, well i nearly fell over.
> How is Peaches and babies tonight. xx


I guess it depends where you live too,around here in day hour you would be looking at £200 i reckon.

They quoted me £300 before i took her in then charged me £400 when i collected,was expecting £600 tbh so didnt mind the £400 but still alot of spondoolies.

They are great cc peaches has turned into a damn good mum at first she wasnt overly protective i expect it was the pan she was in,now when im weighing they cry she comes running.

Ill get their weights in a bit an te ya. 
r


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Contracting again


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Number 3 out


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Blimey she is doing well. xx


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks to be black and white although carnet tell propley may be tabby


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

She's doing really well, bless her 

Looking forward to the pictures of mum and kittens after everyone is settled


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I have never withessed a cat giving birth, and unless I ever take in a pregnant stray I never will, and I find it truly moving to read this blow by blow account.

I am dead set against young cats getting pregnant and against oops-litters in general, and do my best to prevent them by trying to convince people to spay in time, but when a cat _is_ pregnant, the only important thing is that mother and the kits are safe and sound.

It is just wonderful to read your little lady is doing so well, and that you are being talked through this in this manner by experienced forum members.
She is going to be a great mother.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Heidihall3 said:


> Looks to be black and white although carnet tell propley may be tabby


Shes a natural,

CC sweep;187g,sooty;131g-day 3.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im normally a nervous wreck when my queens have kittens, so much more relaxed on the fourm.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Great weights, glad they are doing well. xxxx
Did you have a nice mothers day hun. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

im going to panic with tass not like me that cause of last week.

OP do you think shes got many more to go?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Great weights, glad they are doing well. xxxx
> Did you have a nice mothers day hun. xx


Nowt special busy as usual,you?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

not really, went to work as you do, told kids im on a diet to find 2 big boxes of chocolates, oh well diet can start next week.

i know you will worry hun, its only natural after all you have been through but we are here for you and your girl, it will be fine. xx


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

She's cleaning them all now and there all trying to feed don't know whether or not she's done,she has 3 beautiful babies x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Heidihall3 said:


> She's cleaning them all now and there all trying to feed don't know whether or not she's done,she has 3 beautiful babies x


I expect shes done one horn (one side) she may rest now for a bit then do the other side although some girls just carry straight on.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> not really, went to work as you do, told kids im on a diet to find 2 big boxes of chocolates, oh well diet can start next week.
> 
> i know you will worry hun, its only natural after all you have been through but we are here for you and your girl, it will be fine. xx


More than what i got .

Tass has had a litter before so hoping things will go like a dream.If not mortgage wont be getting paid for another week.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

with my queens when they clean themselves up they are normally finished. just wait a little while to see if she starts panting again.
congratulations on the kittens born and thankyou for sharing with us.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes those damm bills just keep on coming dont they.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes congrats on the 3.

I had a girl do 3 wait 12 hour then do another 3 you can feel if there is more,feels bumpy and you can feel kittens better easier as there not so compact then.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> yes those damm bills just keep on coming dont they.


Never ending i forgot to pay council tax so got a nice letter yesterday :frown2: they forget people somethime have hectic lives,maybe invite them for a night at mine


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Number 4 on way pushing again


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Heidihall3 said:


> Number 4 on way pushing again


Shes going straight through  im guessing at 5.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Number 4 out


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cant go to bed until shes finished and have work at 4am, glad its going quickly.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Ooohh is she gonna be another tiger with 7?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> Ooohh is she gonna be another tiger with 7?


I should hope not, or CC will be asleep on her feet tomorrow....


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Not sure she was big cleaning kitty up now eating placenta x kitty moving seems fine x


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Ooohh is she gonna be another tiger with 7?


It'd be unusual for a first litter if it does happen  generally the litter sizes increase per litter, probably why Tiger had 4 (I think it was?) then 7


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> Ooohh is she gonna be another tiger with 7?


That shocked me a bit.7.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> That shocked me a bit.7.


Very glad they were all okay and fully formed  in my other post on the other thread I mentioned that in one of the litters, most of them died; this was a litter of 7 and they couldn't breathe because they were so small and weren't formed properly. It was sad and there was nothing we could do, the cat in question wasn't the same afterwards - I think she was genuinely depressed.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Still panting so they may be more


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

7 shocked me aswell when tigerboo texted me, i dropped the phone.
Lucky i have an easy(ish) day tomorrow riding out so can fall asleep on the horse.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> 7 shocked me aswell when tigerboo texted me, i dropped the phone.
> Lucky i have an easy(ish) day tomorrow riding out so can fall asleep on the horse.


I wouldnt do that cc  might boink ya off.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats a thing i wonder if [email protected] has my boinks yet.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thats a thing i wonder if [email protected] has my boinks yet.


there a bit fiddly to work,much easier to throw a ping pong ball.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I must have 20 ping pong balls and i cant find any to play with.

Time is ticking, how are we getting on with babies.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

She's settled now happily nursing 4 beautiful babies don't think there's anymore to come thank you all for keeping me calm was a nervous wreck x


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Am logging out now so night all will update tommorrow if she has anymore in night x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful news, i can go to bed.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Good night best wishes.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Good night  glad mum and babies are doing well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hoping all is well with mum and kittens today.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

can't wait to here the ''final result''. hope everything went well


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I still think 4 cant wait to know more


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww i missed it all my internet went off and i couldnt get back on...BUT on a happier note im so glad everyone pulled together to help, ( not that it was needed by the sound of it,) so glad all went well._


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _aww i missed it all my internet went off and i couldnt get back on...BUT on a happier note im so glad everyone pulled together to help, ( not that it was needed by the sound of it,) so glad all went well._


Well, I think the moral support was much needed 

Mother, kittens AND midwife did splendidly!!!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> That shocked me a bit.7.


Shocked you it was a good job i was sitting down otherwise i would of fell down lol.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Morning all x
Mary's the proud mummy of 4 beautiful babies,3 tabbies and a black and white.
They all look healthy and strong,happily nursing,she only left them once this morning for 10mins to get something to eat and drink,she's layed here in her bed in room purring away nursing happily,seems to be a brill mom,am so relieved will try and put a pic on been having trouble uploading pics will try my best x


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw bless well done both of you.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well done you both.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well done, glad all is going well this morning.
Enjoy the peace and quiet, they will soon be running around everywhere.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes do enjoy the peace lol.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats look forward to the pics.


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

pics of a content mary and her 4 beautiful babies xxx


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

a content mary and her babies x


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

kittens,kittens,kittens,kittens <3


----------



## Heidihall3 (Mar 3, 2013)

marys babies x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

They are adorable thanx for sharing.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful kittens  glad everyone is doing so well!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

aaahh they are very sweet...........


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_look forward to seeing them grow, beautiful._


----------

